# looking for some non cichlid tank mates



## effen (Apr 29, 2014)

in my juvie tank i have 9 tiger barbs and 5 cichlids. 1 demosani 1 yellow sunshine 1 orange sunshine 1 acai 1 jewel. i have a larger tank 75 gal with 1 ice blue 1 auratus 1 frost white 1 bumblebee and one electric yellow. im looking for more sutitable mates that will live well with adult cichlids. i know everyone cringes when they here i keep tiger barbs with cichlids but it works. what do you guys/girls keep with your cichlids other than other cichlids?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

the only thing i keep with african cichlids is african cichlids. your tiger barbs will not be around much longer. trust me. not to mention that your stock isnt very well thought out even as your africans go. its best to have a direction that u want to go with a tank. its obvious by your stocklist that u made a few trips to the store and just kinda bought what u thought looked nice. unfortunately this mix will not work long term. i dont mean to sound rude, just being honest


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ditto.......... You need to get rid of your currant fish and restock it completely when you have a plan.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Cichlids work best with more cichlids, that are appropriate for the tank.

Second best is the correct Synodontis catfish, multipunctatus, lucipinnis, petricola being the best.

That being said, I've kept Tiger barbs with most of the cichlids on his list, without issue. The exception being auratus and bumblebee.

I would agree with the others, that this is a bit of a fish soup experiment, unlikely to work out in the long term.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

The only fish I have kept with cichlids that is not a cichlid is a ropefish. but these are specialty fish and require more care than most.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

You can't keep singletons of most of the cichlids you mentioned...mbuna need to be kept in harems of 1M5+F to prevent overaggressive males from going on a killing spree. Peacocks could likely be kept as lone males, but they will likely die early in an environment with mbuna.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

AlmightyJoshaeus said:


> You can't keep singletons of most of the cichlids you mentioned...mbuna need to be kept in harems of 1M5+F to prevent overaggressive males from going on a killing spree. Peacocks could likely be kept as lone males, but they will likely die early in an environment with mbuna.


Not always, *** had peacocks and haps with Mbuna before with little to no problems. You just need a fairly large tank 100g +


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Demasoni1 said:


> AlmightyJoshaeus said:
> 
> 
> > You can't keep singletons of most of the cichlids you mentioned...mbuna need to be kept in harems of 1M5+F to prevent overaggressive males from going on a killing spree. Peacocks could likely be kept as lone males, but they will likely die early in an environment with mbuna.
> ...


..and the right peacocks and Haps, and the right mbuna... no real generalizations work.

Mbuna can be kept in singletons as well....


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend it. Only keep the along if you have to.


----------



## georgiasam (Feb 26, 2014)

Go with a school of giant danios. They are fast and with all the movement they do it helps with aggression. Before i added them there were fights and shyness and now one big happy family.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Australian rainbows work great with cichlids. They grow large, are very fast, colorful, inhabit the top 1/3 of the tank and are voracious eaters.


----------

